# Adjustable width shooter suggestions



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Looking to really dial in my preferred fork width and just wondered if anyone had a lead on any decent adjustable width band shooters? It’d be kind of cool if it was OTT and TTF capable but OTT would be fine. Thanks kindly.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Gzk does a couple I'm sure 🎯👍


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> Gzk does a couple I'm sure 🎯👍


Thanks John. Hmm didn’t really see much over there. I’ll keep looking around though. I’ve never bought through gzk. I’m sure they’re fine but man the site sure looks sketchy eh?


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

All in one bottle, but more expensive:


https://slingshooting.com/heaven-emperor-slingshot/


And simpler ones:


https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005003568096785.html?sku_id=12000026317842449&spm=a2g2w.productlist.0.0.46045b73vrsDo4





https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005003580231145.html?sku_id=12000026360912987&spm=a2g2w.productlist.0.0.46045b73vrsDo4



The Chinese make a lot of things like that.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Leatherman Rebar Adjustable Frame Slingshot


I've been playing around with this Rebar slingshot idea for a while. Initially I gripped the Rebar in the jaws of a Leatherman Crunch and that worked but it made for a heavy ugly beast. To use the Rebar on its own as a slingshot I have to be able to keep the forks open. I came up with the idea...




www.slingshotforum.com




I'm not suggesting this is the right solution for you, but having an adjustable frame was the single greatest improvement in my accuracy I have made. I have multiple band sets for multiple ammo (6mm airsoft, 3/8" steel, 9mm clay, 1/2" lead, snipersling darts, crossbow broadhead darts) and I can use the same slingshot for all of them, using the same anchor point and the same aim point.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions so far guys. The Heavens Emperor is awesome but a little too much for what I need. I love that leatherman rebar idea but I don’t think it quite fits what I’m looking for either. So far I like that bottom link that Valery posted. The price is right. Just need to find it on the English site. Basically my idea is that I’d like to build some slingshots for myself but I’d really like to dial in that width without wasting too much in material trying to find it. I think that 24 dollar one is the closest yet. It won’t be an everyday shooter, just a useable measurement/prototyping tool basically. I hope I have the proper thinking on that. If anyone has any better suggestions on how to achieve that I’m definitely open to new learning, but that was my idea so far?


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Thanks for the suggestions so far guys. The Heavens Emperor is awesome but a little too much for what I need. I love that leatherman rebar idea but I don’t think it quite fits what I’m looking for either. So far I like that bottom link that Valery posted. The price is right. Just need to find it on the English site. Basically my idea is that I’d like to build some slingshots for myself but I’d really like to dial in that width without wasting too much in material trying to find it. I think that 24 dollar one is the closest yet. It won’t be an everyday shooter, just a useable measurement/prototyping tool basically. I hope I have the proper thinking on that. If anyone has any better suggestions on how to achieve that I’m definitely open to new learning, but that was my idea so far?


What would happen if you picked your favorite frame and saw cut out 5 or 6 of them in one go all with different frame widths?
Maybe make them from a good plywood. Saw cut them out with a quick run over a roundover bit on the router if you want to get fancy.
Or maybe just saw cut out and then wrap with hockey tape.
That way they are all basically the same with just the different tip widths. Might make for a decent comparison trial.
The only problem with a nice adjustable frame is that you would have to adjust it all the time.
With a half dozen throwaway or trial frames, you could literally shoot all 6 in 5 minutes if you wanted to. And go back and forth etc. very quickly until you dialed into something you liked.
Just an idea.......


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> Thanks John. Hmm didn’t really see much over there. I’ll keep looking around though. I’ve never bought through gzk. I’m sure they’re fine but man the site sure looks sketchy eh?


🤣🤣🎯 hes only the largest supplier of catapult goods in the world 🌎 🤣🤣🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> 🤣🤣🎯 hes only the largest supplier of catapult goods in the world 🌎 🤣🤣🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


lol I know, I know. I need to look at the site on my laptop instead of my phone.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Roll Fast said:


> What would happen if you picked your favorite frame and saw cut out 5 or 6 of them in one go all with different frame widths?
> Maybe make them from a good plywood. Saw cut them out with a quick run over a roundover bit on the router if you want to get fancy.
> Or maybe just saw cut out and then wrap with hockey tape.
> That way they are all basically the same with just the different tip widths. Might make for a decent comparison trial.
> ...


That’s not a bad idea either. Actually High Desert Flipper did that just a little while back. That’s probably the best way to go. I guess my thought was, and this is going to sound lazy I know, because it is, but buy a crappy adjustable frame and save myself from cutting out all the plywood, be able to dial it in, and also get an adjustable frame slingshot out of it to add to my collection. (AND measuring/prototyping tool ) 🤦‍♂️


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

This is the one that came to my mind when I saw your post...

*GAL 2.0*


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

cpu_melt_down said:


> This is the one that came to my mind when I saw your post...
> 
> *GAL 2.0*


Ohh ok yeah I see how that one works. That’s not a bad option either. Actually I kinda like that one too. I’ll need to figure out the shipping cost. Trying to be a cheap arse.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

@Sandstorm why not just gauge it of the nls I gave you 🤔 that is 90mm wide .so at 10m shooting gangster you should be putting the corner of the fork tip band on your target if your suited frame width is 90mm. So if you have to aim above or below using said method well then it's easy to say you have to go wider or narrower and it's cost no money 🎯👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> @Sandstorm why not just gauge it of the nls I gave you 🤔 that is 90mm wide .so at 10m shooting gangster you should be putting the corner of the fork tip band on your target if your suited frame width is 90mm. So if you have to aim above or below using said method well then it's easy to say you have to go wider or narrower and it's cost no money 🎯👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


That’s the way to go. And I’m pretty sure I’ve found that 90mm is super close anyway. This whole thing was kind of a half baked idea lol. I think now maybe I was lying to myself to justify buying another slingshot.. I feel a little ashamed but, not too much. 😜
Man that Slingshots Anonymous bit is no joke.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sorry for the useless thread.. Maybe there was some humor value and there were definitely some cool links. I genuinely feel kind of embarrassed. 🤣


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Who needs an excuse to make (or buy) another slingshot?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> Sorry for the useless thread.. Maybe there was some humor value and there were definitely some cool links. I genuinely feel kind of embarrassed.


Shut up you maniac 🤣🤣 compared to half the 💩 people ask and write on here your thread was OK 👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I still might get that $24 one…😝


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

TITANIUM GAL 2.0 CO-WORK BY GZK & JONATHAN OLGUIN


TITANIUM GAL 2.0 CO-WORK BY GZK & JONATHAN OLGUIN



trade.onloon.net





Dont know if youve seen that one before, developed by a Mexican designer named jonathan olguin, GZK made it in titanium


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Bimbo said:


> TITANIUM GAL 2.0 CO-WORK BY GZK & JONATHAN OLGUIN
> 
> 
> TITANIUM GAL 2.0 CO-WORK BY GZK & JONATHAN OLGUIN
> ...


That is a great idea!!
Thanks for posting that link!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Bimbo said:


> TITANIUM GAL 2.0 CO-WORK BY GZK & JONATHAN OLGUIN
> 
> 
> TITANIUM GAL 2.0 CO-WORK BY GZK & JONATHAN OLGUIN
> ...


Thanks Bimbo! Yeah I think that’s the same one the cpu meltdown shared. That’s actually a really cool sling. Very well designed.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

You know, this whole conversation actually just reminded me of something that SteveJ told me. That you can use an inexpensive slingshot with a sliding sight to accomplish all of this. At the time I didn’t understand, but now it makes sense. Slide the sight out until you’re on point for hitting the desired distance. In theory the length from the center of the sight to the end of the opposite fork should give you the proper fork width.

I have one of those slingshots around here somewhere. Since I’m fairly certain I’m on point at 90mm, now I want to rig that guy up and test it, just for the fun of it.

You can always just aim down the bands which is what I’ve been doing up until this point and it definitely works, but I just got that NLS which is spot on 90mm, and now I really see how much easier it is to use the corner of the fork as the visual reference in OTT configuration.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

no question is the only dumb question,i enjoyed looking at the links


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> You know, this whole conversation actually just reminded me of something that SteveJ told me. That you can use an inexpensive slingshot with a sliding sight to accomplish all of this. At the time I didn’t understand, but now it makes sense. Slide the sight out until you’re on point for hitting the desired distance. In theory the length from the center of the sight to the end of the opposite fork should give you the proper fork width.
> 
> I have one of those slingshots around here somewhere. Since I’m fairly certain I’m on point at 90mm, now I want to rig that guy up and test it, just for the fun of it.
> 
> You can always just aim down the bands which is what I’ve been doing up until this point and it definitely works, but I just got that NLS which is spot on 90mm, and now I really see how much easier it is to use the corner of the fork as the visual reference in OTT configuration.



I got stalled on my project with making similar frames with different fork widths, but was close to my optimum when I stalled. I am looking forward to picking that up again after I clear a few other projects.

I also like the idea of the sliding sight, except that I have been enjoying shooting without a sight (both bow and slingsots). That said an optimal fork width for me will be a lot like a sight since it will be perfectly dialed in for a specific distance.

Also loving the links and slings shown here- so thanks all for great thread with lots of cool stuff to look at and think about.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Slide the sight out until you’re on point for hitting the desired distance. In theory the length from the center of the sight to the end of the opposite fork should give you the proper fork width.


The geometry textbook states that the desired width of the fork without the scope will be equal to the width of the fork with the sliding scope on it + double the distance from the center of the scope to the fork. 
That is, if the slingshot with 60 mm width has the sight set at 10 mm from the edge of the fork, then the width of the fork without the sight will be 60+10x2 and will be 80 mm.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Valery said:


> The geometry textbook states that the desired width of the fork without the scope will be equal to the width of the fork with the sliding scope on it + double the distance from the center of the scope to the fork.
> That is, if the slingshot with 60 mm width has the sight set at 10 mm from the edge of the fork, then the width of the fork without the sight will be 60+10x2 and will be 80 mm.


Thanks Valery. That’s extremely interesting. I can’t really seem to understand why right at this moment, but I won’t try to argue the textbook until I’ve had more coffee. 😜


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> That’s extremely interesting. I can’t really seem to understand why right at this moment, but I won’t try to argue the textbook until I’ve had more coffee. 😜


I'll try to explain without coffee.
The ball should fly through the center of the fork, right? In other words, the axis of symmetry of the fork. So, if you add some value to one side of the fork (the distance from the center of the sight to the fork), you must add the same distance to the other side to maintain symmetry. An example is in my post above. 
I'm going to go get some coffee too!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Valery said:


> I'll try to explain without coffee.
> The ball should fly through the center of the fork, right? In other words, the axis of symmetry of the fork. So, if you add some value to one side of the fork (the distance from the center of the sight to the fork), you must add the same distance to the other side to maintain symmetry. An example is in my post above.
> I'm going to go get some coffee too!


Ahh yep, that makes sense. 👍☕


----------

